# SKS-AK Hybrid...



## Spookey (Apr 21, 2005)

Dear All,

I have recently seen a number of these SKS-AK Hybrids. The have the stock and upper receiver (bolt etc.) of the SKS with the lower receiver capable of accepting magazines from the AK-47 bread.

My questions are as as follows...

1. Has anyone fired or the owner of one of these unique arms
2. Does anyone know if the barrel is that of an AK or an SKS

Thanks,
SpooKeY


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 26, 2005)

If we are talking about the same gun only the magazine area is modified.  WHile the gas systems are similar, as is the outward appearance, the SKS and the AK are not that similar mechanically and a true "hybrid" would be hard to pull off.
The modified SKS is just a dodge to get around bans that include the AK...it is less threatening with its one-piece stock and no evil pistol grip.
I own both types; I don't see any advantage to combining them.  The SKS was purchased as a cheap shooter back when the were $60; I have never seen the need to modify it.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

Yup, seen it, shot it, loads of fun. Then came the Roberti gun bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its all SKS, with the addition of easily available aftermarket stock that allows for the magazines from some makes of AK and MAK.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 5, 2005)

I think Spooky is talking about the SKS-D. This is a shorter version of the basic SKS, but instead of using the fixed magazine, it uses AK magazines that can be quickly changed like the AK. IMO, this is the best version of the SKS in that instead of having to use stripper clips for quick reloads, you simply replace the magazine, which can also hold up to 30 rds, as opposed to the basic SKS config, which only holds (I'm not sure about this) 5 to 6 rds. There are some SKS models that are the standard design, but the fixed magazine is removed and you can install larger capacity magazines, but these are somewhat bulky and awkward to load. I've owned both configs, and the SKS-D was much easier and efficient when it came to reloading.

Franco


----------



## Radhnoti (Jul 21, 2005)

When I purchased my SKS with this option it was called the "SKS Sporter".
Came with a 10 round clip and takes 30 round AK clips as smoothly as my friends AK does.  Mine was made in China.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 21, 2005)

Radhnoti said:
			
		

> When I purchased my SKS with this option it was called the "SKS Sporter".
> Came with a 10 round clip and takes 30 round AK clips as smoothly as my friends AK does. Mine was made in China.


Don't forget the drum!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2005)

The coolest SKS I played with had a draganov stock and scope. It was cool, but it was still an SKS... :mp5:  :ultracool


----------

